# Show your Cartiers!



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I've fallen in love with the Clé de Cartier and it's now my grail.

There's no general thread with loads of Cartier pictures so lets make it happen!


----------



## jchabalk (Jun 30, 2013)

Only one of these is mine


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Gorgeous!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

This is a Cartier Chronoscaph 21. One of the 1st nice watches I ever bought on a trip to Shanghai. It was the one that pushed me over the edge that it was ok to spend more than $1k on a watch. I think that's why they consider this one entry level. Anyway it's the only Cartier my wife and I own that I can wear (it's unisex) but usually in storage since the Sea Dweller is the daily. On the radar to buy a Ronde Solo Louis (saw a WUS member's photo and eyeing it since then).


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Why? I don't understand why WUS members don't like Cartier.
I do like my Cartier Calibre de Cartier 42 mm. (And btw I have JLC, Omega, Zenith etc).

Today


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Here are mine. They are vintage. The gold one stopped working about a year ago. It's not the battery I am trying to figure out what to do with it. It is on an aftermarket aligator strap

The silver one is all orginal box papers etc...

I don't wear them often as they are a little small on wrist for day to day use.

I do love wearing them.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

The Thomas J said:


> Here are mine. They are vintage. The gold one stopped working about a year ago. It's not the battery I am trying to figure out what to do with it. It is on an aftermarket aligator strap
> 
> The silver one is all orginal box papers etc...
> 
> ...


Now we're talking. Your Cartiers were built to a more human scale. They're cool, subtle and retro chic. Clean, classic elegance - that's Cartier to me. You have it in your watch box, wear them.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I have been wearing this most days for the last couple of weeks. Perhaps not correct but even with some more casual clothing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Morrisdog said:


> I have been wearing this most days for the last couple of weeks. Perhaps not correct but even with some more casual clothing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that one a lot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks.. it's a tank Americaine in the large size.


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

Morrisdog said:


> I have been wearing this most days for the last couple of weeks. Perhaps not correct but even with some more casual clothing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super cool


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

I had never even considered a Cartier before, until I saw the Drive de Cartier in the metal while traveling a few weeks ago. That was it -- I was smitten! The silver dial is a thing of beauty, and the I love the shape. It's a welcome addition to my collection...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


> I had never even considered a Cartier before, until I saw the Drive de Cartier in the metal while traveling a few weeks ago. That was it -- I was smitten! The silver dial is a thing of beauty, and the I love the shape. It's a welcome addition to my collection...


That's why companies don't rest on their laurels and create new designs to snag a new Corp of fanatics. That watch is sweet!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

The Clé and Drive are truly gorgeous designs, probably my favourite dress watches out there

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Holt (Sep 3, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


> I had never even considered a Cartier before, until I saw the Drive de Cartier in the metal while traveling a few weeks ago. That was it -- I was smitten! The silver dial is a thing of beauty, and the I love the shape. It's a welcome addition to my collection...


Wow...wow...wow!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ceburaska (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful Drives and stunning Tanks!


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


> I had never even considered a Cartier before, until I saw the Drive de Cartier in the metal while traveling a few weeks ago. That was it -- I was smitten! The silver dial is a thing of beauty, and the I love the shape. It's a welcome addition to my collection...


I tried the Drive on about a month ago and it is stunning. My wife and daughter liked it too, but I just haven't decided whether to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## vincec (Nov 29, 2015)

I've got two Cartiers in my collection, both manual wind. First one is the Cartier Tank Basculante, the quirkiest piece in my collection; second one is a 18K Tank Louis Cartier, which I've just added to my collection


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

vincec said:


> I've got two Cartiers in my collection, both manual wind. First one is the Cartier Tank Basculante, the quirkiest piece in my collection; second one is a 18K Tank Louis Cartier, which I've just added to my collection
> 
> View attachment 11720290
> 
> View attachment 11720298


Love both those two very classic models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vagabundo94 (May 4, 2017)

Stunning watches

Of all the world's beautiful watches, Cartier makes some of the most beautiful/classic watches, in my opinion.

Here's mine:


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Just bought a Santos Octagon for my wife.
She is thrilled but waiting to size it before she is taken out on the maiden voyage.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

I am away this weekend so I took a few friends with me.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Feng1205 (May 11, 2017)

Just got mine brand new W7100042 yesterday. very happy about the purchase and glad to be here.


----------



## tifoso48 (Jan 11, 2017)

2006 - 100th anniversary watch celebrating the original Cartier Tonneau.


----------



## David Holt (Sep 3, 2014)

Beautiful watch! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

My favorite pure dress watch.


----------



## adlerholz (Apr 17, 2017)

Santos Galbée put on a leather strap


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the Roadster.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october (Aug 29, 2011)

The Thomas J said:


> Love the Roadster.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Thanks Thomas.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'll add to the thread here because more pics are awesome...

My Basculante













And my girlfriend's birthday present in a few weeks...











I hope to be able to add a few more Cartier watches to my collection in the future.


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

Ooof that Basculante! Beautiful.


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)

Major envy for that Basculante!

Here is mine ( I think I will also add some more Cartier's in the future..)


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Drive 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

Cybotron said:


> Drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What reference is this Cartier? I love the "cushion" shape of it. I haven't found too many other Cartier watches that I like other than the classic tank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

LACPA said:


> What reference is this Cartier? I love the "cushion" shape of it. I haven't found too many other Cartier watches that I like other than the classic tank.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what made me bought it. It's the Cartier Drive 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

Cybotron said:


> That's what made me bought it. It's the Cartier Drive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ah ok. I knew Drive but didn't know if there was more to the reference. Checking it out now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

Tank MC


----------



## douglastimemachines (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Svail (Sep 26, 2013)

My wife's latest acquisition..... she loves it!


----------



## Nacho Mijares (Jul 30, 2017)

Roadster Ref. 2510


----------

